# Looking for breakfast fattie advice



## valleyman0505 (Feb 3, 2017)

I will be going on an ice fishing trip with 7 other people next week, and I have been tasked with providing the breakfast meal for one of the mornings.  I figured this would be a great time to try a breakfast fattie (well, more accurately, my first fattie of any kind).  I have found a number of good recipe ideas, so I think I am good with that.  I plan to go with something along the lines of bacon weave, sausage, scrambled eggs, cheese, veggies.  I have a couple of questions, however.

First off, how big should this thing be to serve a total of 8 people?

Secondly, since I will need to prepare and smoke this ahead of time, what is the best way to reheat a fattie?  Should I leave it whole and put it in the oven?  Or should I slice it while cold (after the original smoking, of course) and then reheat the slices altogether?  Any other special instructions/advice for reheating?

Also, once it comes out of the smoker, how much should I let it cool off before putting it into the refrigerator until ready to reheat and serve once we arrive at our cabin? 

Of course, if anyone has any other useful advice pop into their heads on this topic, feel free to share.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ab canuck (Feb 3, 2017)

Sorry I can't help with that as I haven't done one yet, But I would love to know how it turns out.


----------



## hardcookin (Feb 3, 2017)

I usually make my fatties from 2 lbs of sausage. I would say 2-3 would be enough for 8 people. 
People seem to love them and if they have an appetite they probably won't last long.
I usually smoke them till they hit 165 and wrap them in foil. In your case, wrap and throw the fatties in the fridge once they cool some.
To warm them up, throw them in the oven till they are warm.


----------



## valleyman0505 (Feb 3, 2017)

hardcookin said:


> I usually make my fatties from 2 lbs of sausage. I would say 2-3 would be enough for 8 people.
> People seem to love them and if they have an appetite they probably won't last long.
> I usually smoke them till they hit 165 and wrap them in foil. In your case, wrap and throw the fatties in the fridge once they cool some.
> To warm them up, throw them in the oven till they are warm.


​Well, we will be ice fishing and, therefore, hung over in the mornings, so hunger should be prevalent.  If I use 3 pounds, will a 1 gallon freezer bag still be big enough to flatten it out?  And will the chub still be the right dimensions that each piece of bacon in the weave can reach all the way around it?  Obviously, I know it also depends one how much filling I add.


----------



## ab canuck (Feb 3, 2017)

Bring some fresh buns and condiments of your choice. That should be big enough for everyone in a fine state as that. To me good sammies (hot / warm) are always a great thing when I am in that state, Fattie sammies / sliders....... beer and juice (clamato if you have it)..... mmmmm hair of the dog ....... Good luck let us know how it goes....


----------



## hardcookin (Feb 4, 2017)

Make sure your ingredients inside the fatty is cooked ahead of time like peppers or onions etc.
I have no way of knowing if your bacon will be long enough.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 4, 2017)

valleyman0505 said:


> ​Well, we will be ice fishing and, therefore, hung over in the mornings, so hunger should be prevalent.  If I use 3 pounds, will a 1 gallon freezer bag still be big enough to flatten it out?  And will the chub still be the right dimensions that each piece of bacon in the weave can reach all the way around it?  Obviously, I know it also depends one how much filling I add.



I think what he meant was make 2-3 fatties not a 2-3 pound fatty. This would give you the chance to try different fillings. 

Two fatties will feed 8 guys. I too like the fatty sandwich. Makes a good breakfast.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Feb 4, 2017)

All of the above is very good advice, and I too would make a couple of the 2# varieties.   

One idea, since you'll be in a cabin, is to smoke the fatties ahead of time, allow to cool a bit, and then slice and vac pack the slices 2-4 slices per pack.  Defrost, still in the vacuum bag, the night before, and then heat them up in boiling water the next morning.   This is a regular thing here at our house and I often will take some to the marina when I'm spending a weekend and do them just like I described above. 

As for bacon length, it all depends on the bacon you buy and how you weave your mat.


----------



## valleyman0505 (Feb 8, 2017)

Well, I did a trial run on Sunday....and it was an absolute disaster.  I used 1 lb of sausage in used a 1 gallon freezer bag and rolling pin to create the sausage layer.  Did scrambled eggs (5), enough diced potatoes and onions to create a layer, and shredded cheese.  It all started okay until I tried to roll everything together.  First, there didn't seem like there was any way to get it to roll with the amount of stuffing I had, even though it did not seem like much.  To make matters worse, the sausage stuck to the wax paper big time.  Everything just fell apart from there.  Made several attempts to save it, but eventually, everything was mixing together and the wax paper started ripping.  In order to salvage SOMETHING, I ended up mashing everything together and formed it into a football shaped similar to what the fattie was supposed to be shaped like.  On a positive note, my bacon weave turned out perfect and I was able to at least get the monstrosity into the smoker.

I smoked for 1.5 hrs at 250F.  I added pecan chips once at the beginning and that was the only time I added chips.  When I pulled it, IT was only a bout 155, so I finished it off in the oven.  Once it reached 165, I pulled it an let it rest and then tried a few slices.  It wasn't too bad, but the bacon was WAY too smoky.  Maybe it was the pecan chips (I wanted maple, but couldn't find any).  Maybe I just needed to add fewer chips.  Maybe I don't need any smoke since my smoker is pretty heavily seasoned right now.  FWIW, the smoke did not seem to penetrate past the bacon layer.  There was really no smokey taste in the inside.

Anyway, I need to make another attempt today as we leave for the trip tonight.  I think the problem with my wrap is that things got too warm, which caused the meat to stick.  The only counter space available at the time was right above the dishwasher, which happened to be running at the time.  Does anyone have any other explanations?  Is there anything else I can do this time around to prevent the sticking (other than keeping things cold)?


----------



## ab canuck (Feb 8, 2017)

See if you can pick up a Q mat to roll it with, More meat as well 2lbs? What kind of smoke did you have in smoker TBS or TWS? Ill be watching as I will be making some of these for when I get home.


----------



## valleyman0505 (Feb 8, 2017)

AB Canuck said:


> See if you can pick up a Q mat to roll it with, More meat as well 2lbs? What kind of smoke did you have in smoker TBS or TWS? Ill be watching as I will be making some of these for when I get home.


​My smoker is an MES with a water pan and I had the water pan full.  Being in the Wisconsin cold, any time I use the water pan, I can't differentiate between the smoke and the vapor, so no idea if I had TBS or TWS.

I have everything made up and ready to go to try again soon.  This time, I made my scrambled eggs and pre-cooked the potatoes far enough in advance, that I could put them into the refrigerator to fully cool.  I also rolled out the sausage and put them back in the fridge still in the freezer bags.  Not only was the counter a little warm last time, but I think some of my fillings were still a little warm as well.  I also put a cookie sheet in the fridge, which I will use as my rolling surface so I will be working on a chilled surface.  I'm really hoping having everything cold will help!  Oh, and I am also using shredded potatoes instead of diced--thinking those will roll better as well.


----------



## sqwib (Feb 8, 2017)

How bout a cake?


----------



## ab canuck (Feb 8, 2017)

Well good luck and let us know how it turned out.


----------



## valleyman0505 (Feb 8, 2017)

Well, I think this was more successful.  They look good anyway.  Curious to see how they will look when I actually get to cut them open.

One thing I am worried about...I was pretty rushed getting ready for the trip and when I pulled them out, the internal temp was only 150 at the center. I had to get them out and in the fridge,  though, so they'd be ready to throw in the cooler. Is this going to be a problem if I'm sure to get them to 165 when I reheat them? Everything in the center was precooked. I'm confident the sausage itself reached 165 since it's on the outside.













20170208_145251.jpg



__ valleyman0505
__ Feb 8, 2017


















20170208_161556.jpg



__ valleyman0505
__ Feb 8, 2017


















20170208_164137.jpg



__ valleyman0505
__ Feb 8, 2017


















20170208_183432.jpg



__ valleyman0505
__ Feb 8, 2017


----------



## ab canuck (Feb 9, 2017)

Wow that looks really good.


----------



## sqwib (Feb 9, 2017)

10.gif



__ sqwib
__ Feb 9, 2017


----------



## valleyman0505 (Feb 9, 2017)

Thanks guys! Looks like they both froze and got wet in the cooler on the way.  Not bad, so fingers crossed.


----------



## 801driver (Feb 9, 2017)

I realize I am late here, but have a suggestion that  might help for next time,  Your "To make matters worse, the sausage stuck to the wax paper big time" statement does not fit with what I do, you might want to consider this:

I flatten one pound of meat in a one gallon zip bag (with a very small cut in each corner to let the air out) like I think you started with.  Then I carefully unzip and cut the two side edges of the bag and flip back what was the top side and place my bacon weave on that. 

Next I cover with my stuffing and start rolling and removing the zip bag toward my bacon weave lying on what was the top side of my zip bag all in one slow motion until it is rolled and bacon wrapped with the zip bag removed.  No wax paper involved unless you have it under the zip bag for catching the mess off the edges.  Give this a try and see how it works for you. 

After smoking we let cool, then slice and freeze for later use.  We reheat in a microwave most times but have warmed frozen sliced fatties in a skillet also

Hope you had a great time on your fishing trip and had plenty to eat and drink...


----------



## gt2003 (Feb 10, 2017)

I don't use the ziplocs.  Instead, I use plastic wrap, maybe 24"x24", and flatten the sausage out by hand.  Then, when I need to begin rolling, I actually lift up the saran which supports and lifts up the sausage.  I make the first fold or first part of the wrap-up, whatever u want to call it.  This way I'm not relying on the sausage to completely hold together.  If I need to continue to use the plastic wrap for support as I continue to roll it, it's already in place.  Just a thought.

By the way, 2nd attempt looks incredible!  Bacon wrap is beautiful etc.  I think you've got the hang of it now!


----------



## sauced (Mar 2, 2017)

I know I am way late to this........

But, I make breakfast fattys two ways. First is breakfast sausage and filling is scrambled egg, potatoes, peppers, onions and cheese, and all wrapped in bacon.

Second one is breakfast sausage filled with sliced blueberry waffles, maple syrup and wrapped in bacon.

Smoke lightly with maple wood.

Then slice and serve with some hot biscuits on the side!!


----------



## valleyman0505 (Feb 3, 2017)

I will be going on an ice fishing trip with 7 other people next week, and I have been tasked with providing the breakfast meal for one of the mornings.  I figured this would be a great time to try a breakfast fattie (well, more accurately, my first fattie of any kind).  I have found a number of good recipe ideas, so I think I am good with that.  I plan to go with something along the lines of bacon weave, sausage, scrambled eggs, cheese, veggies.  I have a couple of questions, however.

First off, how big should this thing be to serve a total of 8 people?

Secondly, since I will need to prepare and smoke this ahead of time, what is the best way to reheat a fattie?  Should I leave it whole and put it in the oven?  Or should I slice it while cold (after the original smoking, of course) and then reheat the slices altogether?  Any other special instructions/advice for reheating?

Also, once it comes out of the smoker, how much should I let it cool off before putting it into the refrigerator until ready to reheat and serve once we arrive at our cabin? 

Of course, if anyone has any other useful advice pop into their heads on this topic, feel free to share.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ab canuck (Feb 3, 2017)

Sorry I can't help with that as I haven't done one yet, But I would love to know how it turns out.


----------



## hardcookin (Feb 3, 2017)

I usually make my fatties from 2 lbs of sausage. I would say 2-3 would be enough for 8 people. 
People seem to love them and if they have an appetite they probably won't last long.
I usually smoke them till they hit 165 and wrap them in foil. In your case, wrap and throw the fatties in the fridge once they cool some.
To warm them up, throw them in the oven till they are warm.


----------



## valleyman0505 (Feb 3, 2017)

hardcookin said:


> I usually make my fatties from 2 lbs of sausage. I would say 2-3 would be enough for 8 people.
> People seem to love them and if they have an appetite they probably won't last long.
> I usually smoke them till they hit 165 and wrap them in foil. In your case, wrap and throw the fatties in the fridge once they cool some.
> To warm them up, throw them in the oven till they are warm.


​Well, we will be ice fishing and, therefore, hung over in the mornings, so hunger should be prevalent.  If I use 3 pounds, will a 1 gallon freezer bag still be big enough to flatten it out?  And will the chub still be the right dimensions that each piece of bacon in the weave can reach all the way around it?  Obviously, I know it also depends one how much filling I add.


----------



## ab canuck (Feb 3, 2017)

Bring some fresh buns and condiments of your choice. That should be big enough for everyone in a fine state as that. To me good sammies (hot / warm) are always a great thing when I am in that state, Fattie sammies / sliders....... beer and juice (clamato if you have it)..... mmmmm hair of the dog ....... Good luck let us know how it goes....


----------



## hardcookin (Feb 4, 2017)

Make sure your ingredients inside the fatty is cooked ahead of time like peppers or onions etc.
I have no way of knowing if your bacon will be long enough.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 4, 2017)

valleyman0505 said:


> ​Well, we will be ice fishing and, therefore, hung over in the mornings, so hunger should be prevalent.  If I use 3 pounds, will a 1 gallon freezer bag still be big enough to flatten it out?  And will the chub still be the right dimensions that each piece of bacon in the weave can reach all the way around it?  Obviously, I know it also depends one how much filling I add.



I think what he meant was make 2-3 fatties not a 2-3 pound fatty. This would give you the chance to try different fillings. 

Two fatties will feed 8 guys. I too like the fatty sandwich. Makes a good breakfast.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Feb 4, 2017)

All of the above is very good advice, and I too would make a couple of the 2# varieties.   

One idea, since you'll be in a cabin, is to smoke the fatties ahead of time, allow to cool a bit, and then slice and vac pack the slices 2-4 slices per pack.  Defrost, still in the vacuum bag, the night before, and then heat them up in boiling water the next morning.   This is a regular thing here at our house and I often will take some to the marina when I'm spending a weekend and do them just like I described above. 

As for bacon length, it all depends on the bacon you buy and how you weave your mat.


----------



## valleyman0505 (Feb 8, 2017)

Well, I did a trial run on Sunday....and it was an absolute disaster.  I used 1 lb of sausage in used a 1 gallon freezer bag and rolling pin to create the sausage layer.  Did scrambled eggs (5), enough diced potatoes and onions to create a layer, and shredded cheese.  It all started okay until I tried to roll everything together.  First, there didn't seem like there was any way to get it to roll with the amount of stuffing I had, even though it did not seem like much.  To make matters worse, the sausage stuck to the wax paper big time.  Everything just fell apart from there.  Made several attempts to save it, but eventually, everything was mixing together and the wax paper started ripping.  In order to salvage SOMETHING, I ended up mashing everything together and formed it into a football shaped similar to what the fattie was supposed to be shaped like.  On a positive note, my bacon weave turned out perfect and I was able to at least get the monstrosity into the smoker.

I smoked for 1.5 hrs at 250F.  I added pecan chips once at the beginning and that was the only time I added chips.  When I pulled it, IT was only a bout 155, so I finished it off in the oven.  Once it reached 165, I pulled it an let it rest and then tried a few slices.  It wasn't too bad, but the bacon was WAY too smoky.  Maybe it was the pecan chips (I wanted maple, but couldn't find any).  Maybe I just needed to add fewer chips.  Maybe I don't need any smoke since my smoker is pretty heavily seasoned right now.  FWIW, the smoke did not seem to penetrate past the bacon layer.  There was really no smokey taste in the inside.

Anyway, I need to make another attempt today as we leave for the trip tonight.  I think the problem with my wrap is that things got too warm, which caused the meat to stick.  The only counter space available at the time was right above the dishwasher, which happened to be running at the time.  Does anyone have any other explanations?  Is there anything else I can do this time around to prevent the sticking (other than keeping things cold)?


----------



## ab canuck (Feb 8, 2017)

See if you can pick up a Q mat to roll it with, More meat as well 2lbs? What kind of smoke did you have in smoker TBS or TWS? Ill be watching as I will be making some of these for when I get home.


----------



## valleyman0505 (Feb 8, 2017)

AB Canuck said:


> See if you can pick up a Q mat to roll it with, More meat as well 2lbs? What kind of smoke did you have in smoker TBS or TWS? Ill be watching as I will be making some of these for when I get home.


​My smoker is an MES with a water pan and I had the water pan full.  Being in the Wisconsin cold, any time I use the water pan, I can't differentiate between the smoke and the vapor, so no idea if I had TBS or TWS.

I have everything made up and ready to go to try again soon.  This time, I made my scrambled eggs and pre-cooked the potatoes far enough in advance, that I could put them into the refrigerator to fully cool.  I also rolled out the sausage and put them back in the fridge still in the freezer bags.  Not only was the counter a little warm last time, but I think some of my fillings were still a little warm as well.  I also put a cookie sheet in the fridge, which I will use as my rolling surface so I will be working on a chilled surface.  I'm really hoping having everything cold will help!  Oh, and I am also using shredded potatoes instead of diced--thinking those will roll better as well.


----------



## sqwib (Feb 8, 2017)

How bout a cake?


----------



## ab canuck (Feb 8, 2017)

Well good luck and let us know how it turned out.


----------



## valleyman0505 (Feb 8, 2017)

Well, I think this was more successful.  They look good anyway.  Curious to see how they will look when I actually get to cut them open.

One thing I am worried about...I was pretty rushed getting ready for the trip and when I pulled them out, the internal temp was only 150 at the center. I had to get them out and in the fridge,  though, so they'd be ready to throw in the cooler. Is this going to be a problem if I'm sure to get them to 165 when I reheat them? Everything in the center was precooked. I'm confident the sausage itself reached 165 since it's on the outside.













20170208_145251.jpg



__ valleyman0505
__ Feb 8, 2017


















20170208_161556.jpg



__ valleyman0505
__ Feb 8, 2017


















20170208_164137.jpg



__ valleyman0505
__ Feb 8, 2017


















20170208_183432.jpg



__ valleyman0505
__ Feb 8, 2017


----------



## ab canuck (Feb 9, 2017)

Wow that looks really good.


----------



## sqwib (Feb 9, 2017)

10.gif



__ sqwib
__ Feb 9, 2017


----------



## valleyman0505 (Feb 9, 2017)

Thanks guys! Looks like they both froze and got wet in the cooler on the way.  Not bad, so fingers crossed.


----------



## 801driver (Feb 9, 2017)

I realize I am late here, but have a suggestion that  might help for next time,  Your "To make matters worse, the sausage stuck to the wax paper big time" statement does not fit with what I do, you might want to consider this:

I flatten one pound of meat in a one gallon zip bag (with a very small cut in each corner to let the air out) like I think you started with.  Then I carefully unzip and cut the two side edges of the bag and flip back what was the top side and place my bacon weave on that. 

Next I cover with my stuffing and start rolling and removing the zip bag toward my bacon weave lying on what was the top side of my zip bag all in one slow motion until it is rolled and bacon wrapped with the zip bag removed.  No wax paper involved unless you have it under the zip bag for catching the mess off the edges.  Give this a try and see how it works for you. 

After smoking we let cool, then slice and freeze for later use.  We reheat in a microwave most times but have warmed frozen sliced fatties in a skillet also

Hope you had a great time on your fishing trip and had plenty to eat and drink...


----------



## gt2003 (Feb 10, 2017)

I don't use the ziplocs.  Instead, I use plastic wrap, maybe 24"x24", and flatten the sausage out by hand.  Then, when I need to begin rolling, I actually lift up the saran which supports and lifts up the sausage.  I make the first fold or first part of the wrap-up, whatever u want to call it.  This way I'm not relying on the sausage to completely hold together.  If I need to continue to use the plastic wrap for support as I continue to roll it, it's already in place.  Just a thought.

By the way, 2nd attempt looks incredible!  Bacon wrap is beautiful etc.  I think you've got the hang of it now!


----------



## sauced (Mar 2, 2017)

I know I am way late to this........

But, I make breakfast fattys two ways. First is breakfast sausage and filling is scrambled egg, potatoes, peppers, onions and cheese, and all wrapped in bacon.

Second one is breakfast sausage filled with sliced blueberry waffles, maple syrup and wrapped in bacon.

Smoke lightly with maple wood.

Then slice and serve with some hot biscuits on the side!!


----------

